# Alphabet's Wing drone delivery business to take flight in Finland



## Shrimp GumboC (Nov 13, 2018)

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/12/04/reu...ivery-business-to-take-flight-in-finland.html


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lmao funnier than UberCopter


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lmao funnier than UberCopter


It's probably safe. Besides how much damage can they do in Finland?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

goneubering said:


> It's probably safe. Besides how much damage can they do in Finland?


When they fall out of the air in extreme weather and kill someone ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Birds are Very Protective of THEIR 
AIRSPACE.

These companies NEVER look before they Leap !


----------



## Shrimp GumboC (Nov 13, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Birds are Very Protective of THEIR
> AIRSPACE.
> 
> These companies NEVER look before they Leap !


they taste like chicken


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Shrimp GumboC said:


> they taste like chicken


Drones ?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> When they fall out of the air in extreme weather and kill someone ?


Or maybe startle a reindeer?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi tomato

You still got a job?


----------

